# BEATLES KRATE NIB for sale !



## tortuga (Feb 20, 2012)

*Beatles krate nos nib*

Hi, here is the last and only BEATLS KRATE still in the box never taken out and minty !! This is how you all dream of finding one, well here it is , not cheap ! Please email only if serious ! Thanks Email for pics,
Only 60 made, more that half sent over seas, 7 to corp people, and the rest are in private collections, but all are assembled ! Other than this one,and it's the only one left in the box ! NOS NIB...


----------



## tortuga (Feb 28, 2012)

http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc495/TortugaRick/?action=view&current=NOSINTHEBOXYellowSub.jpg

here is a link of the bike . It's the REAL DEAL, !! NOS in the box ..


----------



## Bicycle Man (Mar 8, 2012)

How much for your beatles krate


----------



## tortuga (Mar 12, 2012)

$5000 firm ,might do a trade with a 357 Colt Python and cash , but that's it,


----------

